# Do you shop on Amazon ??



## Happyflowerlady

I have been shopping on Amazon lately, and have found that I can really save money, and get some excellent buys there. You just need an Amazon account, and can save even more with Amazon Prime, which also gives you access to their free movies and free 2-day shipping on items marked "Prime".

For a while now, I have been building my ebook library by watching for their free ebooks (that change about every day). You can search for an author you enjoy, or a subject you are interested in, and search by price; and it will first show all the free books, then the $1 books, and so on.
They also have some items on discounts every day.
 I needed a bathroom scales, and I found one that normally sold for $75, on sale for $16, with free shipping.

I decided to check for dog food, and the Diamond Naturals for small breeds was 25% off, so I got it several dollars cheaper than the feed store price, paid no tax, and it was on my doorstep the next morning after I ordered it, so I also saved time and gas with the free 2-day shipping. (Since they shipped it from Chattanooga, it actually was overnight shipping for me).
Diamond also makes the Costco Kirkland, and Call of the Wild dog food, and there are many other brands listed as well.

They also have a lending library, so if you have an actual Kindle (kindle app won't work), then you can also borrow any book that is labeled Prime, and take as long as you need to read it. You can borrow a book a month with the library.

If you have to do much driving for food or supplies, I think this is a great way to save both time and money; but like any other store, you have to shop for the bargains at Amazon.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I have done some shopping on Amazon, and have no complaints about their prices or service.  The prices do seem to vary at times, and might differ one day from the next.  I don't have a special account with them, or use the Amazon Prime, but I often get free shipping anyway with things I buy.  

I was in desperate need of a new compact digital camera, as mine was old, low power zoom, and had been giving me bad photos that could not be used.  I reset it, and replaced the SD memory card, to no avail.  It's a tiny Pentax Optio 4 megapixels, runs on AA batteries, and water resistant.  It was perfect to fit in my shirt pocket and use while camping.

Anyhoo, after shopping around, I have a new one on order from Amazon, should be here around Wednesday.  It's a Nikon Coolpix, runs on AA batteries too, and has a more powerful zoom for my nature/wildlife shots.  Only $149 and free shipping, can't beat that.  Got a 16GM card to go with it for $12...so once it gets here, I'll be good to go.

I use Kirkland food and Costco's Nature's Domain for my dog, maybe I should check out the prices on Amazon...heard they'll start to deliver by drone, lol.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Diwundrin said:


> It isn't a sane option outside of the States, the International shipping costs are ludicrous.  I only buy from Amazon something I can't get anywhere else but I browse it for reviews and info on stuff a lot.  Their UK branch is cheaper for us here, shipping costs are a lot less. No I don't know why either.



Di, that is definitely a bummer that the shipping is so high, but the way that Amazon keeps expanding and opening more warehouses, it will probably not be a lot longer until they set up something there for all the people in OZ. 
They now have area warehouses all over the US, and growing every day, so it is just a matter of time before they can reach your market.
I would imagine the UK website probably has some excellent deals, as well, if shipping is better from there.

Right now, i think that Prime membership is only available here in America, but when you have that, shipping is free on almost everything that you order anyway.


----------



## Ina

Amazon Prime comes with my Kindle. It gives me two day shipping, no postage, and sometimes no tax.  :yoda:


----------



## jrfromafar

I do a lot of shopping on Amazon - usually best price - and free shipping.

also use Diamond natural - (for big dogs!) but I get it at a local feed store.


----------



## SifuPhil

Australian Shipping Rates - about as easy to figure as the trajectory of the Mars Lander. 

They charge quite a lot, granted - a base shipping charge PLUS a per-pound charge. According to that chart, if I ordered a new HP laptop with a 17" screen for $499.00, based on its shipping weight of 10 pounds I'd have to pay an extra $47 for S&H. 

My own situation is almost as bleak - as a Kindle author I am sworn by contract to purchase _everything_ from Amazon. Try explaining that blow-up doll to the delivery guy ...


----------



## That Guy

I used to buy books and cds but haven't in a long time.  I read somewhere that the employees are treated poorly.  (Nothing new for most companies these daze.)


----------



## Bee

I love shopping from Amazon, whatever I order is usually with me within 2 days of ordering and no complaints about delivery charges.

BTW Happyflowerlady, although I am not a member, Prime is available on the U.K. site.


----------



## Jackie22

I buy from Amazon, ebay and Overstock, of the three, Amazon is my favorite, I've looked into Prime, but found too many negative reviews.  I used Overstock a lot when remodeling the house, mainly their area rugs....sometime as much as 40 to 50 percent cheaper with free shipping...to me the best thing about online shopping is the reviews of others on a product....although you do have to watch for the 'planted reviews'...many of these with books.


----------



## Pappy

Whenever my family asks me what I want for birthday or Christmas, I tell them a Amazon gift card. Have one right now. I have purchased all my books there and read them on my Ipad.

Whenever we can't find an item, it's usually available on Amazon, with EBay being second choice. Whenever I have a chest cold, I take a product called Umpka. It contains mostly natural ingredients and works very well. Hard to find down here but several kinds on Amazon. One of our natural stores has it but it's cheaper to buy from Amazon.


----------



## Jackie22

The Prime complaints are mostly to do with shipping, my internet server is set up with a limited amount of data so I'm unable to stream movies via wifi and I use the Kindle App on a Samsung tablet...anyway Prime is fine for some, but not for me. 

http://www.amazon.com/forum/complai...orum=Fx3AIHNUJL58YVF&cdThread=Tx19VKZ3HJPJPV8

http://www.examiner.com/article/amazon-prime-buyers-not-happy-with-add-on-program

.....also, any order $50 or more is free shipping, if my order is under $50, I add to it with something that I use all the time to meet the free shipping $50 amount.


----------



## Ina

It is the same for me with my Kindle Fire.


----------



## i_am_Lois

I place an order with Amazon about 3 times a year. There will usually be about a dozen items per order. Shipping of most items is free. In fact I'm expecting a delivery from them today. Fry pans, straight pins, sugar, pie plates, bed sheets, night dress, book, rolling pin, hot sauce, coffee mug, perfume and a nic-nac. Everyone I know is starting to use Amazon. This has to be affecting the major department stores.


----------



## Ina

Lois, let's hope so. Maybe some of the mom & pop operations can get another start.


----------



## gar

I'm on Amazon.ca Canada it's very good. Prime is no good for us as we don't get the free movie thing.


----------



## gar

Only over $25.00 to get free shipping in Canada Yipee


----------



## Happyflowerlady

The more I check out items on Amazon, the more things I find that I can do better on than buying them at the store. 
I was just looking at the canned shrimp, and the little cans are cheaper on Amazon than at Kroger, and no tax or carrying it home, so I will probably stock up with a case of that soon. 
Plus, when there are items you re-use (think toilet paper here), you can also get an additional discount by putting that item on a scheduled reorder, for as often as you need it shipped to you. 
My daughter does most of her shopping through Amazon.
You not only get free shipping (no minimum amount), but the item is sent on 2-day fast shipping, and from the closest Amazon warehouse to where you live.

Another idea, for those of us with a website, or a blog, you can also add a special link to Amazon on your webpage; so when you, your friends, family, or just other website readers, order through the link on your website, you earn a small commission from Amazon; a great and easy source of passive income.


----------



## Pappy

I have considered Amazon Prime but do you think it is worth the $79. To join it. I do buy some things from them, but it don't know if I could justify the charge.


----------



## rkunsaw

I buy from amazon quite often but haven't joined amazon prime. The Dyson vacuum I bought was nearly $100 cheaper than walmart.

One of our congressmen is pushing hard to make them start collecting taxes. Of course he is in walmarts district.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Pappy said:


> I have considered Amazon Prime but do you think it is worth the $79. To join it. I do buy some things from them, but it don't know if I could justify the charge.



Pappy, the answer to your question is going to vary from person to person, depending on how much you use the membership.
Many people pay from $50-$100 to belong to Costco or Sam's Club, and feel it is well worth it. 
You usually don't get closeout prices, plus you have to drive there, spend an hour or more wandering around the warehouse, then pack all the items you bought, drive back home and bring them into the house.
 Or, if you shop there online, you do pay shipping; and don't get 2-day delivery unless you pay even higher shipping.
You don't get any free movies, or a whole library of awesome books to read, on every subject you like reading about.

To answer your question, YES, for me it is worth the membership price. It is getting hard for me to pack those big bags of dog food, I like saving the gas and the tax cost, I totally LOVE finding the awesome bargains (like my $75 scales for $16), and when I am doing my onlinie surveys, sometimes I get rewarded with an Amazon card, so I get my goodies absolutely free.
Plus , I love to read, and am going to be using the lending library now that I have a kindle.


----------



## LogicsHere

The majority of my online purchases have been thru Amazon; however, with the added cash back I get from using Ebates or Fat Wallet, I buy through KMart and Walmart also.  Most times I've been able to get free shipping, but I pay sales tax on everything.  I had considered Prime which actually made more sense for me when I was ordering much more. Now that I'm in the last year or so of working, I'm being cautious and not spending more than $30 to $50 extra a month. The lease on my car will be up in June and I will be buying it. Every penny I save now will go towards the downpayment.


----------



## Bullie76

Yes, I buy from Amazon. Buy some pet supplies and bought my last hd tv through them. Better prices and delivered right to your door. Hard to beat.


----------



## Sarasota

I think Amazon is a great site. Like Ebay it is a good idea to look at the background information of the seller for the item.


----------



## Pappy

Just got a new Trac Phone from Amazon today. What fantastic service. Have an order coming still. Probiotics.we buy in large quantities.


----------



## drifter

I shop Amazon when ever I need something to read. I've bought two books the last two weeks. I've also bought a harmonica or two from Amazon.


----------



## Justme

I get most of our non food and clothes items from Amazon.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

drifter said:


> I shop Amazon when ever I need something to read. I've bought two books the last two weeks. I've also bought a harmonica or two from Amazon.


If you read ebooks, amazon has free ones all the time, and they ones that you can get for free changes every day, so there are always different ones available, you just have to keep checking them.
I have been getting gardening books, and some on using herbs, coconut oil, and stuff like that, as well as just fiction books for entertainment.
I just got a Kindle Touch on eBay for $20, so I can also borrow the prime books from the Kindle Lending Library, and borrowed my first book,  LongWalkers by Steve Quayle. You can keep it as long as you want, and can borrow a book per month.


----------



## SifuPhil

That's quite a bargain you got there, HFL - the cheapest I saw on there that actually worked were around $50.

Congrats!


----------



## Happyflowerlady

SifuPhil said:


> That's quite a bargain you got there, HFL - the cheapest I saw on there that actually worked were around $50.
> 
> Congrats!



Sifu, I am a dedicated bargain shopper !  I was looking and bidding for several weeks before I found this one. The Kindle Fire costs a lot more, and the little Kindle with the bottom keyboard is pretty cheap, but I wanted the Touch, which is only an e-reader (not a tablet like the Fire), but has a touch screen. It came with a nice black leather-like cover and the charger, and is easy to set up and use.
I have an iPad, but since I got the keyboard-hardcase for it, the iPad weighs more, and is awkward to hold easily while reading. The little kindle is very lightweight, and perfect for reading books. Plus, it works with the Prime membership Kindle Lending Library, and the iPad doesn't. 
The iPad is fine for the books I buy or get free, just not the Kindle Library ones. 
I already borrowed my book for this month, but next month, I plan on borrowing your new book and reading that.


----------



## Ina

:goodmorning: Thank you Phil, for the underrat story. It was thrilling. (I don't get out much.) Happyflowerlady spoke of your new book??????? :cart:


----------



## SifuPhil

Happyflowerlady said:


> Sifu, I am a dedicated bargain shopper !



You certainly must be - I did a search on Touches and couldn't find anything like your bargain (Buy Now only, though - that might be why). 

For me, the thrill of bidding is gone - I got too tired of being "sniped" at the last second and I'm not trusting that they don't have friends jacking the price up with fake bids.

Cynical, I know. Luckily there isn't much I want anymore.



> I was looking and bidding for several weeks before I found this one. The Kindle Fire costs a lot more, and the little Kindle with the bottom keyboard is pretty cheap, but I wanted the Touch, which is only an e-reader (not a tablet like the Fire), but has a touch screen. It came with a nice black leather-like cover and the charger, and is easy to set up and use.
> I have an iPad, but since I got the keyboard-hardcase for it, the iPad weighs more, and is awkward to hold easily while reading. The little kindle is very lightweight, and perfect for reading books. Plus, it works with the Prime membership Kindle Lending Library, and the iPad doesn't.
> The iPad is fine for the books I buy or get free, just not the Kindle Library ones.



Understood. I really should get a Kindle since I write for it, but I have some emulation software that lets me see what it will look like on the various platforms, so I've been too cheap to buy one. 

It's always good to hear what people are using to read, though - it helps writers know how to format things as well as where they should be submitting their work.



> I already borrowed my book for this month, but next month, I plan on borrowing your new book and reading that.



Excellent - I hope you enjoy it! 



Ina said:


> :goodmorning: Thank you Phil, for the underrat story. It was thrilling. (I don't get out much.)



You caught me at a good time - I was on a roll. Glad you liked it! 



> Happyflowerlady spoke of your new book??????? :cart:



Yes ma'am!

*The Great Hamster Land-Speed Record*


----------



## Happyflowerlady

If you decide you want a kindle, I think it would not be that hard to find one on ebay, but looking at the "buy it now" is usually people putting on a higher price, and hoping it sells for that.
 I determined my price limit to spend as $20-$25, and free shipping, or at least very cheap. 
Then I searched from low to high, with the parameters of $20-$30, and put those on my watch list that were cheapest, and in good condition.
As they got to the last day, if they were still cheap, I would bid, if not, I deleted them from my watch list, and looked for new additions.
Since they go from soonest to last datewise, I was able to bid on each one as it came close to ending, put on a maximum bid, and left it to take its course.
Eventually, I got one. Easy Peasy...


----------



## SifuPhil

Happyflowerlady said:


> Eventually, I got one. Easy Peasy...



I give you lots of kudos for your patience - I couldn't deal with the bidding and the sniping anymore.


----------



## Pappy

Got some items coming from Amazon right now. Still trying to decide on getting Prime Amazon. I like to weight all the options.

EBay is not as much fun as it use to be. However, I guess I'm one of those snipes Phil talks about. Have won a lot of items by bidding in last 5 seconds. And lost a bunch too. The darn postage rates are getting too high. I think it's best to include shipping in the total price and advertise free shipping. Just sounds better.


----------



## SifuPhil

Pappy said:


> Got some items coming from Amazon right now. Still trying to decide on getting Prime Amazon. I like to weight all the options.
> 
> EBay is not as much fun as it use to be. However, I guess I'm one of those snipes Phil talks about. Have won a lot of items by bidding in last 5 seconds. And lost a bunch too. The darn postage rates are getting too high. I think it's best to include shipping in the total price and advertise free shipping. Just sounds better.



Oh, I_ used_ to do it too, so I guess having it done to _me_ is poetic justice. 

They even sell software now that does the sniping FOR you, for the lazy snipers of the world. 

But the bloom is off the rose for me - there's no joy in sniping or being sniped anymore. If I want something that isn't listed as Buy It Now I just do without or go somewhere else to get it. 

I agree about the free shipping - that's one of my filters. It _still_ might be outrageous, but as you said it just _sounds_ better.


----------



## RedRibbons

I have been buying from Amazon for many years. I belong to Prime, and get my items in two days, sometimes one day. I buy a lot from them and the Prime membership is quite cheap, when you consider what others charge for shipping. With Prime I don't have to worry about buying a certain amount in order to get free shipping. Amazon also has the very customer service of any company I have ever bought from.


----------



## kaemicha

I buy way too much at Amazon.  Headed there now.  I am a Prime member and save more on not having to pay shipping to justify being a Prime member. I do research the items, on the net, before buying; however.


----------



## Gael

I like Amazon. They have bargains, a big selection and are helpful when problems with what you ordered may arise. I tend to look at them first for online purchases.

I pay with PayPal for double assurance too.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Yes, I just got my notice this morning, too. It explains that they have not raised the price for 9 years (not many companies can say that), and the increase of items available for free 2-day shipping, plus the movie and free books benefits. 
Even with this small price increase, Amazon Prime is still an incredibly worthwhile expenditure, at least for someone who uses it often.
I have found so many things that I can buy from Amazon,  get at a discount, and have them shipped free right to my doorstep, that it is one of the best bargains ever. 
Just having Netflix costs almost that much, and it is just movies to watch.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I see that Amazon is introducing a new service, called Amazon Prime Fresh. It is currently only available in Los Angeles, San Francisco, and (I think) now in Seattle. I imagine they will test a few areas, and then expand if it catches on.

With Prime Fresh, you can now order your fresh groceries, and have then delivered to your home the same day free. The requirement is that you have to order at least $35. It costs $299 per year to subscribe to this new service, which also includes all of the Prime membership benefits as well.
While this seems like a lot of money, it is actually a little over $25 per month, and that would include free 2-day shipping on about everything you order online, 1-day shipping on your groceries, plus the movies, and lending library.
Again, this is certainly not beneficial for everyone, but for people that would use it, the price seems reasonable to me for all of the benefits it offers.


----------



## Ina

HFL, I got a message via e-mail today, that my yearly Amazon Prime subscription was going up by 25%. And I'll pay.


----------



## Denise1952

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have been shopping on Amazon lately, and have found that I can really save money, and get some excellent buys there. You just need an Amazon account, and can save even more with Amazon Prime, which also gives you access to their free movies and free 2-day shipping on items marked "Prime".
> 
> For a while now, I have been building my ebook library by watching for their free ebooks (that change about every day). You can search for an author you enjoy, or a subject you are interested in, and search by price; and it will first show all the free books, then the $1 books, and so on.
> They also have some items on discounts every day.
> I needed a bathroom scales, and I found one that normally sold for $75, on sale for $16, with free shipping.
> 
> I decided to check for dog food, and the Diamond Naturals for small breeds was 25% off, so I got it several dollars cheaper than the feed store price, paid no tax, and it was on my doorstep the next morning after I ordered it, so I also saved time and gas with the free 2-day shipping. (Since they shipped it from Chattanooga, it actually was overnight shipping for me).
> Diamond also makes the Costco Kirkland, and Call of the Wild dog food, and there are many other brands listed as well.
> 
> They also have a lending library, so if you have an actual Kindle (kindle app won't work), then you can also borrow any book that is labeled Prime, and take as long as you need to read it. You can borrow a book a month with the library.
> 
> If you have to do much driving for food or supplies, I think this is a great way to save both time and money; but like any other store, you have to shop for the bargains at Amazon.



I don't remember, but I think I might have bought something on Amazon.  I do know I have bought books for some classes I took at half.com which I think is part of Ebay, duh.  Not paying good attention was I Well, one thing for sure, the books were literally half or less then half what the college was charging, and they were in great shape if they were used, and I did have to buys some new.  Still half price though.


----------



## Gael

One of the things I like about Amazon is the ease of navigation and the large array of items.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Gael said:


> One of the things I like about Amazon is the ease of navigation and the large array of items.



I love that part, too ! There are items listed on there that can only be found in other countries, and now we are able to order them on Amazon, and probably get them on sale as well. I found Knorr salad dressing mixes, which I didn't even know existed before. All I have ever seen at any store is the Knorr soup mixes. I was looking to see if I could get the large container of chicken bouillon cheaper from Amazon than it is at Sam's Club; and discovered that Knorr makes a lot of other items, which are apparently, only sold in Germany.
With Amazon, you can be as specific, or as generalized as you want, to find just one thing, or browse the whole spectrum of items that fit the description.
I also like the little discount you get for putting an item on the re-order status. I ordered 5lbs. of fenugreek sprouts, and have it set to send me another bag in 6 months. I will probably do the same thing with my dog food, and even the toilet paper next time I order; I just needed to see how often to set the re-order for.


----------



## Denise1952

Happyflowerlady said:


> I love that part, too ! There are items listed on there that can only be found in other countries, and now we are able to order them on Amazon, and probably get them on sale as well. I found Knorr salad dressing mixes, which I didn't even know existed before. All I have ever seen at any store is the Knorr soup mixes. I was looking to see if I could get the large container of chicken bouillon cheaper from Amazon than it is at Sam's Club; and discovered that Knorr makes a lot of other items, which are apparently, only sold in Germany.
> With Amazon, you can be as specific, or as generalized as you want, to find just one thing, or browse the whole spectrum of items that fit the description.
> I also like the little discount you get for putting an item on the re-order status. I ordered 5lbs. of fenugreek sprouts, and have it set to send me another bag in 6 months. I will probably do the same thing with my dog food, and even the toilet paper next time I order; I just needed to see how often to set the re-order for.



I don't think there is anything you can't find on Amazon is there?  I mean it started out as books, I think.  Now it carries, well, a lot!


----------



## Pappy

It sure does. This is just a part of their warehouse. I just sent in an order about ten minutes ago.


----------



## Denise1952

Pappy said:


> It sure does. This is just a part of their warehouse. I just sent in an order about ten minutes ago.



Ohmygosh, thanks for sharing this Pappy!  Wowee wow, it is big isn't it, and I'm sure there must be acres more!!  I think I'll go look for a whoopee cushion, those are so hard to find:lol:


----------



## Knightofalbion

Never done Amazon. I use ebay a lot though. You can get everything on there. And since I signed up with Paypal... Shopping has never been so easy.

For books. Plenty of good second user ones on ebay. Though mostly I use the public library. Any book you like. If it's not on the shelves they'll get it in for you - and no charge. 
A most amazing facility, yet sadly library use is declining.


----------



## drifter

I shop Amazon. I  buy ebooks.  Bought Irish whistle so I could play like Paddie what's his name. Have bought harmonicas. Bought other stuff. I don't have a Prime account but use one touch shopping.


----------



## Mirabilis

I have only shopped a couple of times but they were very positive experiences.  I had to return a mobile that I bought for my mother and it was very hassle-free.  By what I am reading, I should be using it more often - especially for dog food!


----------



## Ina

Hi Mirabilis, I shop Amazon.com at least once a month. With my Kindle Fire HD, I have Amazon Prime, and there always seem to be sales. nthego:


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Tonite, I found a new benefit from Amazon. It is probably not something that most of us seniors can use; but it is something to tell the younger members of the family about.
It is called "Amazon Mom", and it is a 20% discount on things for babies, and some other household items. You can join for free if you have Prime, and t is open to any age (you don't have to be the mom); so it would also work for grandparents who buy things that qualify.
There is a free 3 month trial, where you can use all the benefits, for anyone who doesn't already have the Prime membership.

Here is what their information page says about Amazon Mom, and there is more information on the page if you are interested. 

What Is Amazon Mom?
Amazon Mom is a membership program aimed at helping parents and caregivers in the prenatal through toddler years use Amazon to find and save on products their families need. Amazon Mom is open to anyone, whether you're a mom, dad, grandparent, or caretaker. New members are eligible for a 3-month free period.


Benefits during the 3-Month Free Period
20% off diapers and wipes subscriptions with Subscribe & Save (exclusive to Amazon Mom)
20% off other family essential subscriptions when 5 or more Subscribe & Save items arrive on your monthly delivery day (exclusive to Amazon Mom)
FREE Two-Day Shipping on millions of items with Amazon Prime
30-day trial of unlimited instant streaming of thousands of movies and TV shows with Prime Instant Video. Note: In some cases, it may take us 24 hours to activate your streaming benefits.
Plus, expecting Amazon Mom members will receive a 15% baby registry completion discount.


During the free period, Amazon Mom members do not have access to all of the benefits that a paid Prime membership provides, including access to Prime Instant Video after the initial 30-day trial, the ability to share shipping benefits and access to the Kindle Owners' Lending Library.


----------



## Mirabilis

Okay you guys MADE ME sign up for Prime  I ordered some stuff for my son and I will have to check out the rest of the benefits.


----------



## LivingWiser

Just one additional comment. Their return policies are hassle free. I've returned items without issue. This was a great comfort to have when shopping online.


----------



## CPA-Kim

I have bought and sold on Amazon.  I think it is a great place to shop and has saved me time and money.


----------



## Josiah

I buy a lot of supplements and some food stuffs on Amazon. I use to spend a lot of time trying to find the lowest price, but now I just go to Amazon.


----------



## AZ Jim

Josiah said:


> I buy a lot of supplements and some food stuffs on Amazon. I use to spend a lot of time trying to find the lowest price, but now I just go to Amazon.



This is a old tread brought up by the spammer but BTW Amazon is not the cheapest or even close.


----------



## Ken N Tx

CPA-Kim said:


> I have bought and sold on Amazon.  I think it is a great place to shop and has saved me time and money.





LivingWiser said:


> Just one additional comment. Their return policies are hassle free. I've returned items without issue. This was a great comfort to have when shopping online.





Josiah said:


> I buy a lot of supplements and some food stuffs on Amazon. I use to spend a lot of time trying to find the lowest price, but now I just go to Amazon.


----------



## Bullie76

AZ Jim said:


> This is a old tread brought up by the spammer but BTW Amazon is not the cheapest or even close.



Depends on the item and time of purchase. I buy dog food from Amazon believe it or not. Sometimes they have the lowest price for my brand, sometimes not. If not, I buy from the other site. I always check other sites before buying from Amazon(all items) and more often than not, Amazon wins. One reason they win, they have a lower minimum on free shipping which comes in handy on items like pet supplies.


----------



## JustBonee

Bullie76 said:


> Depends on the item and time of purchase. I buy dog food from Amazon believe it or not. Sometimes they have the lowest price for my brand, sometimes not. If not, I buy from the other site. I always check other sites before buying from Amazon(all items) and more often than not, Amazon wins. One reason they win, they have a lower minimum on free shipping which comes in handy on items like pet supplies.



Where I live, Amazon beats WalMart on many items I've discovered..  I get my dog food/treats with them often.


----------



## Ameriscot

We are big Amazon shoppers.  We have both US and UK Amazon accounts.


----------



## QuickSilver

I don't shop online..


----------



## Don M.

I've shopped online for years...Amazon, EBAY, and several other sites for auto, appliance and power tool parts, etc.  On average, I figure I save between 30 to 50% on nearly everything I buy vs. running to the stores.  Besides, living way out in the country, just the gas i would waste running around for something generally pays for many of the items.  

As online shopping becomes more accepted, I think much of Retail is going to become obsolete.  Half the cost of buying something at a shopping mall, for example, goes towards the overhead of the mall, its utilities, taxes, etc.  About the Only time I feel it necessary to go to the store is for clothing purchases...trying them on for size, etc.  

I would venture that over the years, I have paid for this computer many times over, by shopping online.


----------



## Ameriscot

I've been shopping online for about 15 years. I even buy appliances online. We buy airline tickets online, book hotels and B and Bs, etc.


----------



## 911

I don't know if I replied to this thread or not, but I really like Amazon. It's my Santa Claus and Christmas time. I just sit at home and order, pay for it and wait for the FedEx man or lady to show up. No malls for this guy, except to go people watching with the wife.


----------



## merlin

Ameriscot said:


> I've been shopping online for about 15 years. I even buy appliances online. We buy airline tickets online, book hotels and B and Bs, etc.



Same here Annie the only things I buy offline are food and clothes really, and beer of course. 
I feel travel has been revolutionised by the ability to book airline tickets and choose and book hotels etc.


----------



## Ameriscot

merlin said:


> Same here Annie the only things I buy offline are food and clothes really, and beer of course.
> I feel travel has been revolutionised by the ability to book airline tickets and choose and book hotels etc.



We are very limited in what we can buy in our area, so would often require a trip into the city - 3 hours there and back.  Or buy it online.  And of course, there's all my kindle books.


----------



## RadishRose

I have shopped Amazon a few times, satisfied. I also shop at Macy's online. I just hate going to the malls.


----------



## Ken N Tx

I have finally convinced my kids to give me Amazon Gift Cards !!! Amazon makes it so easy to add them to your account, and when you purchase items you get every penny of thaose cards!! Unlike other gift cards that when there a few $$ left on the card you can lose that!!

I have yet to decide if I want to join "Prime"..Most items, that I order, are over $35 and qualify for the free shipping. I don't get the 2 to 5 day shipping but I can wait.. 

I noticed that items shipped by Amazon usually comes in the 5 to 8 day bracket. Items shipped by their venders, have come in the 2 to 5 day period.


----------



## hollydolly

I shop a lot online particularly Amazon UK, I buy mainly books , but I've bought sportwear...household items, even furniture... ...* Annie* a question?... do you have to pay customs  Tax on items from Amazon.com..? 

You do have to shop around tho' because as Jim said Amazon may be very convenient but it's not always the cheapest


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> I shop a lot online particularly Amazon UK, I buy mainly books , but I've bought sportwear...household items, even furniture... ...* Annie* a question?... do you have to pay customs  Tax on items from Amazon.com..?
> 
> You do have to shop around tho' because as Jim said Amazon may be very convenient but it's not always the cheapest



I mainly use Amazon.com for sending gifts to family in the US, and for my kindle.  And of course kindle has no shipping.  I have bought a few things on Amazon UK that shipped from the US and no customs.

I was really impressed when I ordered some books on Amazon UK while in Uganda and they arrived very quickly.


----------



## Don M.

I've been buying on EBAY for over 15 years, and have made hundred of purchases.  I have only had 1 unsatisfactory experience, and a quick note to the seller quickly resulted in a full refund.  My Online shopping experiences have been excellent...and saved me a Ton of money.


----------



## Don M.

Golden said:


> I was having mostly perfect experiences on eBay for years too till just recently.  Gotta be real careful about buying software.  Seller had 100% perfect rating, lots of stars, but defrauded me with bait and switch software.  Had to file a claim, seller tried to lowball a partial return, took days or a few weeks, finally got full refund.  Tried to buy the same thing again in download only version, figured that would be okay, same thing.  Turned out to be a fake software product key and some kind of fake download location - a scam.  Lots of people were probably fooled by it, though.  That second time eBay refunded me right away.  eBay will take care of it through their process, but can sometimes take time, and if you have a physical package you have to deal with returning.



Yeah, there is always the chance that a purchase will go badly, but my experience has been excellent.  I like the EBAY/Paypal protections...especially the fact that a seller never sees my credit card info.  Anymore, when I am buying parts, etc., online, I deal with sellers who accept PayPal, whenever possible.  Luckily, I've never had any Identity Theft issues...and hopefully I can keep it that way.


----------



## Ameriscot

Golden said:


> So far I've found Amazon does a great job, though sometimes you might want to use eBay if you can get free shipping on something vs. Amazon.  Just make sure the vendor is highly rated.



We've got Amazon Prime so shipping is free on most things, and they are free on many things anyway.


----------



## chic

Don M. said:


> I've been buying on EBAY for over 15 years, and have made hundred of purchases. I have only had 1 unsatisfactory experience, and a quick note to the seller quickly resulted in a full refund. My Online shopping experiences have been excellent...and saved me a Ton of money.



Me too. I've saved thousands shopping on Ebay. Don't forget - no sales tax  for online shoppers. Not yet anyway.


----------



## AZ Jim

I use Amazon sometimes but I use ebay alot...


----------



## Jackie22

Love Amazon.......online shopping is the best thing since sliced bread...I've been shopping and researching for a GPS for my car for a week now, I think I've finally decided on one, now I can't decide the type of mount ro get....anyway it is fun and beats going store to store in this heat.


----------



## Ken N Tx

I ordered 3 items Friday and received them Wednesday, I did not pay for shipping (over $35) and do not have prime..


----------



## JustBonee

I have Prime, but I won't renew it because I feel it's overrated in my experience.  .. two day used to mean "2 day",  seven days a week.  Now, if I order something on Thursday, two day is Monday. 

I can live life without being in the fast track anymore..


----------



## Don M.

AZ Jim said:


> I use Amazon sometimes but I use ebay alot...



Yup, I'm an EBAY fan.  Typical example....Monday, I had some vibration coming from my riding mower....a chunk of the drive belt has broken off.  I called a couple of stores, and they want $40. plus tax, plus the time and gas to go get one.  I checked on EBAY and quickly found a belt for $19.70 delivered.  It should be here today...for less than half the price  On average, I can beat the store prices by at least 35%, and usually 50%, by shopping on EBAY and a couple of other sites for stuff I need.  

As more and more people find the value in online shopping, traditional retail stores are going to become increasingly obsolete.


----------



## chic

Ken N Tx said:


> I ordered 3 items Friday and received them Wednesday, I did not pay for shipping (over $35) and do not have prime..
> View attachment 20413



Amazon does have incredibly fast service for sure. They really can't be beaten in that department. But to play devil's advocate, I've received stuff equally quickly from Ebay at much lower prices, so there you go.


----------



## John C

Last Christmas, I sent everyone in my daughter's family an Amazon gift card and they were pleased.  Recently, I got next day delivery (free) without asking.


----------



## Kadee

No have looked at their site, but they don't post to Australia


----------



## Ruthanne

I found a nice bathroom rug set at Amazon and it was much lower than I priced it elsewhere.  Before I got the set I thought the quality might be poor for the low price.  The quality was very good, though, I'm happy to say.  I have bought a lot at Amazon but sometimes the shipping is too high for me.  I can't afford the price to get Prime.  Thankfully, this time the shipping and handling was reasonable.


----------



## John C

A few months ago I bought an item through Amazon for $42.50.  Later, I got a catalog from a mail order company listing the exact same item for $129.95.


----------



## Ameriscot

There is a cream I use on my neck after showering which is for eczema.  I can order it from Amazon at £2.95 with free shipping (even without prime), or I can go buy it at my Boots store for £4.99.


----------



## hollydolly

Kadee46 said:


> No have looked at their site, but they don't post to Australia



They do Kadee....here are the shipping rates...


https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=596190


----------



## Kadee

hollydolly said:


> They do Kadee....here are the shipping rates...
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=596190


Thanks Holly Last time I looked they didn't post to Aus, in fact they had a notice up the top of the page saying so .....I would have ordered some powdered wax you put on the floor and rub your dancing shoes into it to give them some slip on the dancing floor.....We have a man in our dancing group ( in Adelaide ) who has a daughter in the U.S. And he gets her to buy the wax ( because he couldn't get it posted to Aus) he visits her every Christmas so he picks it up from her on his visits..I will look up The site again to see if they still have the product , as I have been getting it from another U.S. Site Can't buy it in Aus .. I have tried !!


----------



## Georgia Lady

Yes, I do a lot.  I have an Amazon Prime Membership and Amazon Fire TV.  Never been disappointed and always takes returns and no shipping cost.


----------



## Underock1

Absolutely. Its fantastic. They make it ridiculously easy. At this point in my life, shopping in the stores is a major ordeal. I can shop and compare products on Amazon, read the reviews and have it delivered to my door in a couple of days. What's not to like?


----------



## Don M.

Amazon is great...for some stuff...household items, etc.  However, for Guy stuff...outdoor power equipment, parts, auto parts, etc.,etc., it comes up a bit short.  I have favorite sites for my Guy stuff, and I usually check Amazon, along with the rest, for the best price, and invariably, the other sites beat Amazon by quite a margin.  Like everything else, it pays to shop several sites before making a purchase.  Internet shopping is just like running around to the stores, in that there can be quite a wide variation in prices for the same item.


----------



## AprilSun

I shop on Amazon IF I can't get it cheaper on Ebay. My family keeps telling me I need Prime but the way I look at it, it wouldn't make sense because I would be spending more money on the membership than I do on shipping. Most of my orders are over $35 so there isn't a shipping charge. I totaled up my shipping charges for the last two years and it was still less than what I would be paying for a Prime membership for just 1 year. That's why I don't have it.


----------



## AZ Jim

I shop Amazon but ebay beats them frequently with price and often free shipping.


----------



## tnthomas

I shop Amazon and other online sites when I know exactly what I'm buying.  If I know for sure that an article of clothing will fit, I'll buy it online.   

I live in a rural area, so driving to stores in the city eats up time and money, and I try to limit that.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Don M. said:


> Amazon is great...for some stuff...household items, etc.  However, for Guy stuff...outdoor power equipment, parts, auto parts, etc.,etc., it comes up a bit short.  I have favorite sites for my Guy stuff, and I usually check Amazon, along with the rest, for the best price, and invariably, the other sites beat Amazon by quite a margin.  Like everything else, it pays to shop several sites before making a purchase.  Internet shopping is just like running around to the stores, in that there can be quite a wide variation in prices for the same item.



I have bought parts for auto,mowers,stove/oven, and power equipment etc..etc..and yes I often shop other sites..


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilSun said:


> I shop on Amazon IF I can't get it cheaper on Ebay. My family keeps telling me I need Prime but the way I look at it, it wouldn't make sense because I would be spending more money on the membership than I do on shipping. Most of my orders are over $35 so there isn't a shipping charge. I totaled up my shipping charges for the last two years and it was still less than what I would be paying for a Prime membership for just 1 year. That's why I don't have it.



We often get free shipping on Amazon UK anyway, so the reason for getting Prime is that it's the only way to get the Outlander series which was filmed here and shown around the world.  It's on Prime video.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ameriscot said:


> We often get free shipping on Amazon UK anyway, so the reason for getting Prime is that it's the only way to get the Outlander series which was filmed here and shown around the world.  It's on Prime video.


[h=2][/h]
We have a Roku and have often thought of Prime Instant Video, but we are still watching the free stuff and our Daughter's Netflix account..


----------



## Ameriscot

Ken N Tx said:


> We have a Roku and have often thought of Prime Instant Video, but we are still watching the free stuff and our Daughter's Netflix account..



We also have Roku, Netflix, the Fire tv stick for Prime.  I wanted desperately to be able to watch this series as I've read all 8 of the books.  It will be one book per season as long as the ratings hold out.


----------



## Ken N Tx

chic said:


> Amazon does have incredibly fast service for sure. They really can't be beaten in that department. But to play devil's advocate, I've received stuff equally quickly from Ebay at much lower prices, so there you go.



Well for the first time I am a little discouraged by Amazon.

I ordered 2 items last Sunday and received a e mail notification that it was received and that I would get another e mail when it was shipped. It has been 3 business days and not shipped yet!! This is not like Amazon!!


----------



## Don M.

Ken N Tx said:


> Well for the first time I am a little discouraged by Amazon.
> I ordered 2 items last Sunday and received a e mail notification that it was received and that I would get another e mail when it was shipped. It has been 3 business days and not shipped yet!! This is not like Amazon!!



Amazon, even with its huge warehouses, doesn't directly stock everything.  If you look closely, much of their merchandise is sold via 3rd party suppliers, and Amazon just acts as a "conduit"....in which case you have to wait for that supplier to do the transaction.  

Personally, I usually check Amazon when I am buying something online...and then I check EBAY, and several other online sources.  Invariably, I go with EBAY or one of the other suppliers, and get the item for substantially less than Amazon would charge.  Amazon is usually a better buy than most traditional retail outlets, but a few keyboard strokes usually finds a better buy than Amazon...at least, that has been my experience.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Don M. said:


> Amazon, even with its huge warehouses, doesn't directly stock everything.  If you look closely, much of their merchandise is sold via 3rd party suppliers, and Amazon just acts as a "conduit"....in which case you have to wait for that supplier to do the transaction.
> 
> Personally, I usually check Amazon when I am buying something online...and then I check EBAY, and several other online sources.  Invariably, I go with EBAY or one of the other suppliers, and get the item for substantially less than Amazon would charge.  Amazon is usually a better buy than most traditional retail outlets, but a few keyboard strokes usually finds a better buy than Amazon...at least, that has been my experience.



Yes, I also shop the keyboard..

The items that I ordered stated "fulfilled by Amazon"..


----------



## RadishRose

My latest cruise for a specific grill pan started at Amazon, 24.95. Next Walmart- 19.95 & it is in stock. I'll be going to Walmart this time.


----------



## AZ Jim

chic said:


> Amazon does have incredibly fast service for sure. They really can't be beaten in that department. But to play devil's advocate, I've received stuff equally quickly from Ebay at much lower prices, so there you go.


I have had the same experience Chic, and have posted that.  Since they started that partnering with the UPS/USPS they are quick.


----------



## hollydolly

Yep Amazon is not cheaper for a lot of things, but of course they are very useful and easy to shop with which is where they win!!

I buy from Amazon at least once a week..it's easy , convenient and on top of which I get to see the reviews from other people about items before I press the pay now button, if I don't like the reviews or the price then I look elsewhere. 

Monday of this week at 4 pm I ordered a razor sharpening block for hubs , 10am Tuesday morning it was here...*super quick* and I got it on Sale £10 cheaper than anywhere else too..


----------



## Ken N Tx

I also found that if I am not ready to order, I put the item on my "wish list". Eventually it will drop in price. Do you think they monitor this?? I did it with a tablet that I was wanting, and after about a month it dropped down $30 and stated "only one left".


----------



## Bullie76

Ken N Tx said:


> Well for the first time I am a little discouraged by Amazon.
> 
> I ordered 2 items last Sunday and received a e mail notification that it was received and that I would get another e mail when it was shipped. It has been 3 business days and not shipped yet!! This is not like Amazon!!




A month or so ago I ordered dog food and it took a week to ship even though it showed the items were in stock. This time it took just a couple of days to ship and its already sitting at my back door. I ordered it while out of town trying to time my arrival home. Oh well, maybe some dog in the neighborhood will enjoy it.


----------



## hollydolly

We' just got home about 1/2 an hour ago (4pm) ...and the dashcam hubs ordered last night  had arrived while were out and our neighbour had taken it in..got here about 1pm he said...  so that took just 18 hours... !! 

I do the same as you *Ken* with some things if I'm not sure I'm willing to pay the  asking price or if I'm comparing prices with another site or store  I put it on my wish list..sometimes it will be reduced and other times it will say that the item is no longer available from that seller!!...


----------



## Jackie22

I love Amazon, the only time I've ever had a problem was in ordering a new tv, it came with the screen cracked, but was easy to return.  I've noticed Walmart has started something like 'Prime'.....$50 per year.


----------



## JustBonee

Jackie22 said:


> I love Amazon, the only time I've ever had a problem was in ordering a new tv, it came with the screen cracked, but was easy to return.  *I've noticed Walmart has started something like 'Prime'.....$50 per year.*



Sounds interesting Jackie, but I haven't seen it down in my area of the state yet.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ken N Tx said:


> Well for the first time I am a little discouraged by Amazon.
> 
> I ordered 2 items last Sunday and received a e mail notification that it was received and that I would get another e mail when it was shipped. It has been 3 business days and not shipped yet!! This is not like Amazon!!



Well I spoke too soon!! Got both items this past week-end including one on Sunday!! I did get an e mail for tracking on Friday.


----------

